# Gorilla Glue? Kayak?



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Thinking about mounting one of my gopro saddles to the bow of my kayak. This particular saddle sits on a 4"x4" flat piece of durable plastic. I want as few holes drilled into the kayak as possible so I was thinking about mounting the saddle with some gorilla glue. Anyone used gorilla glue or anything like it on their boat before? Good idea? Thanks.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I think if it were me, i would just mount a small gear trac up there. I think its just 4 small screws,then you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't know about Gorilla Glue, but when I want to Glue something together I use a 2 part Epoxy. Epoxy is some amazingly strong stuff, used it to glue nonslip pedals to the metal pedals in my car, fixed a broken plastic bracket inside a car door panel, and glue the frame of a drawer to the bottom of a desk when it fell off. Nothing I've glued with Epoxy has failed. Very High-End Supercars use an Epoxy to glue the chassis of the car together vs welding to save weight and gain a better bond.

Find one that's rated to work with the materials your using... keep in mind it's probably going to be a permanent attachment!


----------

